# Pompano



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Caught a nice one last Saturday when surf was really churning. Went 16", caught him on frozen shrimp.


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

good catch!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pompano !


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Way to get out there and get 'em.


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've fished 15 days straight and haven't seen one caught. I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job!


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

IF i don't catch one in the next 6 days I'm going to shoot myself!!


----------

